# Motivation for training in the Filipino Martial Arts



## peter (May 3, 2006)

Mabuhay

I am currently conducting research into motivation for starting and continuing to train within the Filipino Martial Arts as part of ongoing study towards a BA (Hons) Degree.

I have established a simple online questionnaire and would be very grateful if you could spare a few minutes to complete this.  The link to the questionnaire is:

http://www.zoomerang.com/survey.zgi?p=WEB225A4B3A83D 

I hope to eventually publish the findings of this research and thank you for taking the time to support my studies.

Gumagalang

Peter


----------



## peter (May 4, 2006)

Mabuhay

Many thanks to all who have supported the survey so far.  We are up to 50 now!  Please keep up the good work and continue to complete the questionnaire.  My target is at least 100 participants.

Gumagalang

Peter


----------



## peter (May 7, 2006)

Mabuhay

Many thanks to everyone who has taken the time to complete the "Motivation Survey."  I have now surpassed my goal of 100 participants, and the total is currently 138, which is excellent.

Maraming salamat po sa inyong lahat.

Gumagalang

Peter


----------



## peter (May 10, 2006)

Mabuhay

I intend to keep the motivation survey available for at least two more weeks. Thereafter, it will be endless headaches and keyboard dyslexia for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   But that's ok really.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maraming salamat po 

Peter


----------



## peter (May 11, 2006)

Hi Guys

It is a little early for results yet, but certainly of the 194 participants to date (6 more please!!!) only 5% are female. Could this be that women don't train, don't surf forums, or simply that men need the FMA to defend against them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










So far approximately 62% are very motivated by self-protection, but it is the more intrinsic aspects that really motivate participants. over 75% are motivated by acquiring deeping knowledge and understanding, and similar figures are shown for mastery of techniques, personal growth and helping others to grow.

What I find very interesting is that most martial arts, as taught in the West, are driven by belts, certificates, trophies and status. The current survey indicates that these are the least motivational factors, which could be why some research (Gabelhouse) suggests that 86% of people who start training in martial arts quit. Often because of lost interest, poor curriculum, or instructor ability.

I'll keep you posted as the analysis progresses.

Gumagalang

Peter


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 11, 2006)

Interesting that so few women responded i am sure that a higher percentage study.

I would be interested in hearing the end results of this study when you get them


----------

